# Goldmark



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone ever had a good experience with renting apartments from them?

When I rented from them, it took multiple calls daily for them to send someone to fix things. We left our apartment spotless, and everything was is perfect shape and we didn't get a cent of our deposit back. Same thing happened to my girlfriend and her sister, they left the apartment cleaner then when they moved in and they didn't get their deposit back either.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

My GF had the same thing happen to her. When she first moved in we video taped everything and nitpicked on the check in sheet. Then when she moved she had the option to have the carpets cleaned herself (they not do not allow you do this) her company was cheaper and got out a stain she was told did not come out when they had the carpets cleaned.

You should have heard them ***** when I whipped out the video recorder.

When she moved out she got a check for something like $35.00. So we went in with all the paper work and threatened to take them to court. I worked for a lawyer at the time and had him call them and we got out cash.

So for months after that I called them all the time. They would never answer their phone and it would go to vm. If I would get up in the morning to use the bathroom I would call them and let my phone sit there just recording silence until we were disconnected. It was months where a person could not leave a VM with them. I also made fliers and posted them on every door in their apartments explaining what thieves they were.

I will say it right now and I will say it to the face of anyone who claims they were treated good to great. You are a F#CKING LIER! I am sure someone has had a good experience but I am sure they know them personally and are operating on the good old boy network.

They are a company that should be avoided at all cost. I would really like to say horrible things should happened to the owners and workers but that would be wrong.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of the owners of Goldmark is a good friend of mine. Drop me a PM and I can see if I can help.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Both her and I have moved out and its water under the bridge and probably too late to get the money back. I have rented apartments for 4 years now, and have always recieved most of my deposit if not the whole thing, until I rented from Goldmark

I have just been asking around lately and have found not a one person who has had a positive experince renting from them. I also find it funny that on Joel Heitkamp a week or two ago he asked if anyone has something good to say about renting from Goldmark and it was all negetive comments.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife(when we were dating and engaged), my parents(before my father died) and my sister(along with my niece) all lived in Goldmark apts, and none of them had any problems, and have since moved on. All got their deposits back after cleaning their apts before moving. As far as I know none of them know or knew any one associated with Goldmark. Not sure what the problem is now, all of them lived there 7+ years ago though, so might be new mgmt?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This was in Fargo, so maybe they are the bad apples.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

After speaking with my wife, she said she did get her whole deposit back, but she and her parents cleaned for two days to get it. She said that while she never had any problems with Goldmark, she didn't think they treated people very well. She heard a lot of bad stories from people in her complex. My family all lived in Fargo within 3 blocks of each other. Not sure if it matters from building to building or general area for who they had to deal with?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone had a positive or negative experience they want to share?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> This was in Fargo, so maybe they are the bad apples.


Goldmark in Fargo sucks balls, big time!!!! I rented 2 different Golmark apts while going to college (2 different rental offices),and 1 Skaff twinhome. My experiences with Skaff was fantastic compared to both Goldmark offices I dealt with. I never saw a deposit back and either one too. Had to get a lawyer invovled at one of them so the jackasses in the office would quite trying to bully me out of an eviction.

Screw Goldmark!!!!!!! ****** me off just thinking about it again.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have heard good things about Valley Rental


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I married a Goldmark property manager back in '99. The stories I could tell. Bonus's for getting all the deposit money for Goldmark, b.s. 'unclean' checkout stuff...list went on and on.

More recently with someone that I was trying to help find an apartment, anytime something Goldmark came up, I would look else where. Everyone in the FM area has heard of GM and the crap they put people through..they really should be ashamed of themselves.

For the people? Not so much.

Bottom line is they are in the business of making money, period. One way or another. Ever heard of Rick Berg?

This is just my .02 Do with it as you please, but please, look at properties other then Goldmark for even a remote chance of getting most of your deposit back, doesn't sound like they have changed their practices any in the past 10 years.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Rick Berg what a joke. Doesn't even have the balls to go on news and views.


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

It really does depend on what rental office you go through. I've lived in 4 different apartments from Goldmark in Fargo, all different offices. 3 of them were terrible - finding ways to take your deposit, won't fix anything, etc. In one, we actually had water pouring out of our ceiling from the apt above and it took them 3.5hrs to get the water shut off and took about 7 days to dry out. They still hadn't fixed the mold when we left 3 months later. 1 rental office, Ashbury, has some decent people working there (at least there were when I rented 2004-2007). I got my entire deposit back and the maintenance was there to help pretty quickly. The other 3, were baffling how bad they were; Danbury, Summit Point, and Sheridan Pointe. Never again will I rent from anything from Goldmark. They are cheap, crooks, and many of the uninhabitable.


----------

